# Procharger Question



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can some one help me understand i think i saw a serpentine Kit a tuner kit and like a regular kit any one help me understand what comes with each of these?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Wrx74 said:


> Can some one help me understand i think i saw a serpentine Kit a tuner kit and like a regular kit any one help me understand what comes with each of these?



HO Intercooled System
7psi, 50-55% horsepower gain (5 psi pulley also available) 
P-1SC-1 ProCharger, custom GTO specific air to air intercooler 
100% complete with fuel injectors and handheld programmer 
Dedicated 8 rib drive system with automatic belt tensioner 

Tuner kit
Omits fuel injectors and programmer 
Otherwise identical to the HO Intercooled System


D-1SC Serpentine Race Kit.....
intended for modified applications 
8 rib drive system - requires the purchase of an aftermarket harmonic damper. ProCharger crank pulley is compatible with Fluiddamer part number 740102. This may also be compatible with other manufacturers 
Otherwise the same as the Tuner kit 



hope this helps ya


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree 
Thanx Smitty
took the words right outta my mouth:cool


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

arty: lol


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Did they release the D series for the LS2 yet?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Ya know... my buddy has an 05 gto in his shop right now with a procharger on it... but never bothered to ask.

according to procharger.... Yes.. but the pricing isnt available without a phone call.

EDIT: HO Intercooled system w/ P1SC-1 is going for roughly $5500


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yea I saw the pricing for the P
but nothing on the D
did they release any #s yet?
because I am either gunna get a ProCharger or a Magnusen
leaning towards the ProCharger more


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> yea I saw the pricing for the P
> but nothing on the D
> did they release any #s yet?
> because I am either gunna get a ProCharger or a Magnusen
> leaning towards the ProCharger more



gimme a minute.. lemme make a phone call.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

PM sent, bro.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

*Anyone have it yet?*

Does anyone have an ATI Procharger Kit yet? I'm really interested. I have a tuner in town that installs these but I haven't seen anyone on the forum with one installed. They are said over 500hp at the engine.


----------

